# Excalibur 1066 Galahad Cigar Review - Cameroon Green Label



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This, like all other of the Excalibur line, was a very good smoke. Cameroon offers a great taste. Stick is full flavored but with great taste, no...

Read the full review here: Excalibur 1066 Galahad Cigar Review - Cameroon Green Label


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I'll try one of these...


----------

